# 1965 Austin Healey Sprite



## Moltenmetal (Mar 20, 2014)

That will definitely be a fun car with the Remy in it!

Figured Hollie would have a pack option for you, no? The thing for DIYs these days from a pure cost perspective is Leaf or Volt packs reconfigured to give the geometry and voltage you need.


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

Having driven a right hand drive one: if you want modern performance you will need a modern gearbox. The old one might not stand the stresses especially on the synchros. Shifting with a clutch is way faster.


----------



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

Moltenmetal said:


> Figured Hollie would have a pack option for you, no?


We could make a killer pack, but would probably be a bit too pricy.


----------



## 67BGTEV (Nov 1, 2013)

This is gonna be an exhilarating drive. Same configuration is planned for my MGB Roadster. 

I'm not keeping the gearbox. Mine is gonna be direct drive with 8:1 diff.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## electro wrks (Mar 5, 2012)

Where did you find an 8:1 diff?


----------



## 67BGTEV (Nov 1, 2013)

electro wrks said:


> Where did you find an 8:1 diff?


I don' have it yet, but its gonna be a modified Ford 8 Inch Diff


----------

